
Why Can’t Instagram Get Anybody to Care About IGTV? - King_For_Today
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/10/instagram-igtv-flop.html
======
lostgame
Maybe Instagram should be focusing on some more low-hanging fruit before going
after something like this, like, I dunno, an iPad app? It's been since 2010
that we've had iPads and they are not a fad...

